
#techlead get's banned from Facebook - heinrichhartman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJcEDzgPRrc&feature=youtu.be
======
rvz
Hmmm.... I wonder why? [0]

> Exposing #BlackLivesMatter: It's just reverse-racism.

> Why Black Lives Matter is a scam #BlackLivesMatter.

> Growing up Asian American... racism, discrimination, and why I deserve more.

Of course. Banned on suspicion of wrongthink. No Redemption.

[0] [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_us_hH43AJtU_A-
iXCLmqw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_us_hH43AJtU_A-iXCLmqw)

